# Breeder question



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Has anyone here ever heard of a breeder by the name of Jan Mills? I believe that she breed Maltese in the early 80's.

Thanks,

Allie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tina is very knowledgeable about the older breeders. You might want to pm her.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Has anyone here ever heard of a breeder by the name of Jan Mills? I believe that she breed Maltese in the early 80's.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Allie


Hi Allie,

Any idea where she's from?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Mary,

I believe NH -

In my aunt's things (after saying NO Maltese items found in her things) I found pictues of a young boy with a Maltese. On the back it says "Ollie, bred by Jan Mills 1985" - there are other pictures of "Ollie" so it must have been a friend of my aunts who owned the fluff.

He's was an awfully cute little guy 

I was just curious.



Thank you for the information, Marj.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You could email AMA and inquire if she was a member. 
After thought...or contact the AKC. I would think they'd have a record of her there.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Here's the picture*

Of the fluff
View attachment 91580


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that he's adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sandcastles said:


> Of the fluff
> View attachment 91580


What fun to find that picture in your aunt's things! 

Maltese were pretty rare back in 1985, too. Most people had never even heard of the breed.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Another picture*

This one is in a frame with other pictures (of people) - on the back of this picture it says - "Mae, with Ollie 1989" 

Look how happy Mae looks - it must be her little fluff, because there are other photo's of her, (in a wheelchair) with the same fluff.

I promise, last picture.

(I'm going through my aunt's albums and photo's, because I'm in charge of Lucy-Lu today  - everyone else is out)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wow - that's amazing. Talk about fate that you would go thru these things and find a Maltese in them. You didn't know right? Hmmm. Interesting to see if you find any info. Might well have just been a friend of hers who had a litter back then since that was often the case a while back. Or not.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I found the "breeders" name - Lilace (Jan) Mills -It was in some papers that Mamie had. 

Thanks everyone -


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I know of a Lalace. That kennel name appears in some of my dogs old pedigrees


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's pretty obvious Ollie won the hearts of his mommy and the little boy, he's adorable.:wub: great pictures, so are you having fun going through the boxes?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just did a white pages search and found a Lilace Janette Mills, age 75, Hemphill, TX, with a former address listed as Laconia, NH. Also found a listing for Lilace Janette Mills, age 74, in Cleveland, NY. I will ask some of my friends who have been in the dog world (mostly toy dogs) for a long time and see if anyone knows her.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I know of a Lalace. That kennel name appears in some of my dogs old pedigrees


I am just going through some of her things (I'm getting obsessed about it)

I found pictures where they all appear to be at a show. It looks like the writing is Lilace - but who knows - the writing is difficult to read - I wonder why my aunt would have so many pictures of Maltese - I don’t remember her having a dog - it’s my Fathers aunt, who never married - so there’s little to go on.

I can tell you this - she left a hefty sum:faint: to the SPCA - so she was a good woman 

I wish I had visited her more, to learn more about her and her life - shame on me.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I just did a white pages search and found a Lilace Janette Mills, age 75, Hemphill, TX, with a former address listed as Laconia, NH. Also found a listing for Lilace Janette Mills, age 74, in Cleveland, NY. I will ask some of my friends who have been in the dog world (mostly toy dogs) for a long time and see if anyone knows her.


That's her! It has to be!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I just did a white pages search and found a Lilace Janette Mills, age 75, Hemphill, TX, with a former address listed as Laconia, NH. Also found a listing for Lilace Janette Mills, age 74, in Cleveland, NY. I will ask some of my friends who have been in the dog world (mostly toy dogs) for a long time and see if anyone knows her.


 
It has to be her - I'll tell you why - some pictures say "Jan" yet all correspondence papers say "Lilace" - what are the chances -


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

The reason why I have/had the interest - is because, I thought that it would be soooo cool if this dog was somehow related to someone on here -

I need a life!:blush:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> I need a life!:blush:


:HistericalSmiley:Welcome to my world!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Mary, we live too close not to at least meet sometime.

We have many holiday parties - how far are you from the NH seacoast?

We are planning a "pet parade" in our neighborhood, next weekend in honor of the SPCA.

I honestly don’t think that there is a household in this area, that is void of a fluff - we have them of ALL shapes and sizes - here’s a visitor from last week -

Pat, this is for you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Pretty cool. :chili: I looked in my old books and didn't find anything on that kennel name.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh!...Oh!! I want to be in the pet parade!!!!! What's the theme...maybe we have something......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Mary, we live too close not to at least meet sometime.
> 
> We have many holiday parties - how far are you from the NH seacoast?
> 
> ...


Allie, I live in southern MA, almost on the RI border, a little less than 2 hrs. from Portsmouth. I'd love to meet up sometime ... let me know if you need any more "pets" for your pet parade! :w00t: Driving to the NH coast is no big deal. For almost 30 yrs. I drove every weekend to North Conway ... when I wasn't racing I was a ski instructor at Wildcat and then at Attitash.

How is Lucy doing?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Get out!

The Red Parka Pub!?! ((Laughing)) Mary, when I went to college - I used those jars (that they use for drinks at the Red Parka Pub) for drinking - at an all girls - Ivy League School! Ha!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Allie, I live in southern MA, almost on the RI border, a little less than 2 hrs. from Portsmouth. I'd love to meet up sometime ... let me know if you need any more "pets" for your pet parade! :w00t: Driving to the NH coast is no big deal. For almost 30 yrs. I drove every weekend to North Conway ... when I wasn't racing I was a ski instructor at Wildcat and then at Attitash.
> 
> How is Lucy doing?


You Raced! Good for you! We were all skiers - Bobby's run at Waterville - Back Behind at Killington - awww, Bear mountian - you're my kinda gal!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Get out!
> 
> The Red Parka Pub!?! ((Laughing)) Mary, when I went to college - I used those jars (that they use for drinks at the Red Parka Pub) for drinking - at an all girls - Ivy League School! Ha!


You go to Emerson?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

double post


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Starsmom:


No, nothing "artsy" about me - isn't Emerson co-ed?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Get out!
> 
> The Red Parka Pub!?! ((Laughing)) Mary, when I went to college - I used those jars (that they use for drinks at the Red Parka Pub) for drinking - at an all girls - Ivy League School! Ha!


:smrofl: Horsefeathers on Friday night, Red Parka Pub on Saturday night, Scarecrow on Sunday night. How sad that I've gone from drinking beer out of Mason jars to drinking tea out of bone china tea cups! :smcry:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Starsmom:
> 
> 
> No, nothing "artsy" about me - isn't Emerson co-ed?


Not in the 60's



MaryH said:


> :smrofl: Horsefeathers on Friday night, Red Parka Pub on Saturday night, Scarecrow on Sunday night. How sad that I've gone from drinking beer out of Mason jars to drinking tea out of bone china tea cups! :smcry:


That's called being mature. Just wait for the moment when you realize you've become your mother! :smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> You go to Emerson?


I am guessing Smith!
:Girl power:


----------

